# Tagged and ready!



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

So my relabel folks finished 50 shirts for me over night. matched all the stitch to each color of shirt very nice work. here is what my setup looks like all together. some of my tee designs were stitched under the tap some not because alot of my designs are on really shear/ vintage style fabric. hope you like.
Cheers all,
johnsy


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

They look great and thats a cool photo.


The chain idea is interesting. Are you using the
chain for all your shirts labels or just for the photo?

The reason I ask is that I was wondering what 
the cost of them would be per item.

Also, can you let us know who made the labels for you
and what size they are and how much they cost? 
They look really sharp.


Great job and it's always a great feeling seeing
your label with hangtag attached. The end product
has finally become real.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Austin300 said:


> They look great and thats a cool photo.
> 
> 
> The chain idea is interesting. Are you using the
> ...


thanks ED,
Yes, the chain is for every tee. as far as cost. you can look at this several ways.Chain size, I had bought the chain in a roll, had to cut it to length,add the connectors on each end. this is really time consuming and after about 200 your fingers will be raw and bruised. worth it to me though....consider this. whats the first thing people do when they get some thing with a chain on it, hang it from something. less apt to throw it away. 

clothing labels, this link

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165974.html

hangtags, this link

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165584.html

let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

That's a lot of TLC and hands on work but I understand completely.

I have used a needle and thread to attach
hangtags to individual shirts and became a 
wizard at it.

Great eye catching tags and labels. I couldn't
find the measurements of the neck labels anywhere
on the link you posted so if you could share what
the dimensions are it would be great. I see they
made them fold over and the ends are sewn together
at the top.

Thanks for the information on the company and
congrats!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Austin300 said:


> That's a lot of TLC and hands on work but I understand completely.
> 
> I have used a needle and thread to attach
> hangtags to individual shirts and became a
> ...


sure thing, they are 1.25" wide and 3" total length. if you take a close look at the open box, there is one laying flatish. so they come with a center crease but not sewn together. hope this helps


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the review and pictures. 

It always helps answer questions about various providers
when you get to see the final product.

Good luck with your brand and have a great one!


----------

